# تليجرام ويب على الكمبيوتر وربطه مع الموبايل Download Telegram Web



## zainm (8 نوفمبر 2020)

يعتبر تيليجرام تطبيق مفيد لهواتف الاندرويد والايباد والايفون، ولقد تم تطويره للاتصال السريع والسهل من خلال شبكة الويب او الانترنت على الكمبيوتر مباشرة، وقم تم حاليا دعم التبطيق بواسطة معظم أنظمة التشغيل الشائعة، مثل: الاندرويد والايفون والويندوز فون، ويمكن تثبيتها دون جهد على كل من الأجهزة المحمولة وسطح المكتب لنظام ويندوز على الكمبيوتر. واصبح بالامكان استخدام إصدار تيليجرام ويب دون الحاجة إلى تثبيت التطبيق على الكمبيوتر، وذلك بتشغيله على المتصفح مباشرة.

يتسم تيليجرام ويب Telegram Web بأنه خدمة آمنة للمراسلة عبر بروتوكول الإنترنت و التطبيقات الداعمة له، وذلك لانه يسمح بالوصول الى التطبيق على سطح المكتب من خلال أي متصفح ويب تستخدمه على حاسوبك، وتتوفر تطبيقات برنامج تيليجرام على جميع المنصات الرئيسية بما في ذلك الاندرويد والايفون والويندوز والماك واللينكس. وكما يحدث مع الإصدارات الأخرى من برنامج الماسنجر، فان المتصلين يمكنهم الدردشة ومشاركة الصور والملفات والرموز التعبيرية مع جميع الاصدقاء الذين تم إضافتهم مسبقا من خلال تطبيق التواصل الإجتماعي.
أمور هامة عن تيليجرام على كافة الأنظمة وTelegram للويب
السرعة هي الهدف، ويستخدم تيليجرام ويب قاعدة بيانات واسعة مع وجود مراكز بيانات له في كل انحاء العالم مما يعمل على زيادة سرعته الصاروخية.
تخزين بيانات أمن، ويوفر تيليجرام على كافة الانظمة تخزينا سحابيا غير محدود مجانا لجميع رسائل التيليجرام والوسائط التي يتم الوصول إليها بشكل آمن من أجهزة متعددة، وهذه الخاصية متاحة على تيليجرام ويب مما يجعل منه منصة هامة وموثوقة.
مجموعات للدردشة، ويمكنك انشاء محادثات جماعية كبيرة تصل إلى 200 عضو، ومشاركة مقاطع الفيديو بسرعة تصل إلى 1 جيجابايت في اللحظة، ولقد كان هذا الهدف الأساسي من وراء تطوير التطبيق.
وثوقية وأمان عالي، ويسلم تيجليرام رسائلك باستخدام الحد الأدنى من مساحة البايت، وهذا يعم على تخفيف العبء على موارد الهاتف والكمبيوتر.
لا إعلانات على الشاشة الرئيسية، ويتم عرض تيليجرام بشكل مجاني ويعرض الواجهة الخاصة بالمراسلة بدون إعلانات.
أجمل خاصية وهي الخصوصية العالية، ويعتني تيليجرام بموضوع الخصوصية ويتعهد بعدم منح الأطراف الثالثة حق الوصول إلى البيانات بذون أذن، وهذا يقوي ولاء المستخدمين لهذا التطبيق الرائع.
الغاية من استخدام تيليجرام ويب على الكمبيوتر
استخدام التطبيق عبر الإنترنت يعني أنه بإمكانك الاستفادة من معظم وظائف تيليجرام ويب دون تنزيلها وتثبيتها على الهاتف الذكي أو الكمبيوتر. والشيء الوحيد الذي ستحتاج إليه هو متصفح، مثل: جوجل كروم او فايرفوكس او اوبرا او غيره من المتصفحات التي تثق فيها.

وإليك طرق استخدام تيليجرام ويب Telegram Web:

عند عدم وجود مساحة كافية على الحاسوب بك، ولا يمكنك تثبيت البرنامج على الكمبيوتر، ولكن لا تزال ترغب في التواصل باستخدام ماسنجر تيليجرام عبر الانترنت.
هناك أجهزة لا تقبل ولا تتوافق مع Telegram، وبالتالي فإن إصدار تيليجرام الويب هو الطريقة الوحيدة لاستخدام برنامج المراسلة على نظام تشغيل ويندوز على الكمبيوتر.
عندما لا ترغب في تثبيت التطبيق على هاتفك الذكي أو جهاز الكمبيوتر، ولكنك ترغب في تشغيل Telegram Web.
في حال كنت بحاجة ماسة إلى الاتصال وإرسال الرسائل أو الملفات من جهاز شخص آخر والاهتمام بأمان بياناتك.


----------



## حمد جاسم (9 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: تليجرام ويب على الكمبيوتر وربطه مع الموبايل Download Telegram Web*

مقال رائع .

تسلا موديل 3


----------

